# Can we change our course before the session begins?



## corepda

Hi!

I was wondering if we can change our course before the commencement of the course. I have a course beginning this July, so my question is, can I change the course or Uni if I want to before it commences?

I have been misguided by Uni people about the course duration & its connection with post study work visa. I might like to change the course but don't exactly know if its possible once I land in that country.

I have got the visa & everything. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## corepda

Its very imp question for me, do give your opinion even if you dont have exact info. Would highly appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Ozgirl

corepda said:


> Its very imp question for me, do give your opinion even if you dont have exact info. Would highly appreciate. Thanks


I would email your university to confirm. When I was studying at uni (I'm an oz citizen), I was able to change mine before the course started but that was 13 years ago.


----------



## corepda

Thanks Ozgirl

The concern i have is of me being international student. I do not know if that would affect my visa too or not. I am concerned about the effect of such a thing on my visa and fee. Will i get a full refund or will i be entertained with such a request.

Dont you think my mail to university would aggravate the matter, negatively? More so when i am out of Aus right now. Thanks


----------



## Ozgirl

No I don't think it will aggravate things. I would call up the uni. You're only wanting to change the course so if they have availability I dont really see why they wouldn't let you change, give it a go and let us know how it goes.


----------



## corepda

Can we change the uni? My uni doesnt really have any other relevant course that fits my bill..i wonder if that is going to effect my visa..thanks again


----------



## corepda

Are we allowed to change the Uni? Can anyone give any hint on this or having any such personal experience.


----------



## Boboa

corepda said:


> Are we allowed to change the Uni? Can anyone give any hint on this or having any such personal experience.


As long as your uni accepts the change in course, meaning you submit request before the deadline it should be fine. Check with your uni on when the census date is


----------



## corepda

Thanks Boboa, glad you replied. I will definitely do the needful. Can you please tell me about changing university? Are we allowed to do that? I havent got this answer despite of so many internet searches. I would be grateful to you for your insight in this area.


----------



## garden sheds

Hi Corepda, 

It would be an excellent idea if you can get in touch with the uni that way you can get all the information you need. 


Cheers,

Adam


----------



## benx

I think you can change the course and the uni, but you will have to contact DIAC about the change because if you choose another course probably the costs of it will be different from the first one.
As you know if you are an international student you have to show that you have enough money to support your self by course durration.
And one more thing if this course has a different start date you have to know that you want be able to work until the course starts.
My advice is to contact DIAC....


----------



## Brad585966

The best will be contact with your coordinator.


----------

